# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Pump Actions...What's Your Opinions?

## oraki

Overcast day, so doing some homework. 
Looking like a pump may be entering my safe in the near future. What's your experiences with them, the good, the bad, and the ugly. 

At the moment, the Browning BPS is leading. I like how the emptys are dropped at your feet, not flicked out the side. Much tidier, easy to pickup, and better for your shooting buddies not getting hit. 
Winchester is possibly in second place going by utube reviews. 
Remington's 870.... 11 mil sold, so they can't be all bad, lots of aftermarket stuff, but have heard stories about being fussy with some brands not cycling/jamming. 
Benelli Supernova....cycles any and everything put in it. Just look ugly, chunky and heavy. Slide rattled on the utube clip I watched. About twice the price of Remington. 
I'm not going to look at the Mossberg, Maverick or any other of the cheaper ones. 
Akkar..... Don't know or heard anything about them. 

Having never held one, let fired one, what's your first hand experience. None of the shops I went into had any, so going in abit blind.

----------


## mhoppy

Same boat, wanting to buy one, although with the minimal use I forsee I'm ok with a cheap one if anyone can recommend a sub $500. Will prob just get a 2nd hand one anyway. Do wonder if pump action will still be allowed after the new law changes.

----------


## gonetropo

this should suffice  :Have A Nice Day: 

https://www.keltecweapons.com/firearms/shotguns/ksg/

----------


## Paddy79

I had a mossberg 590 for along time. Got used and abused and ran sweet.

----------


## akaroa1

BPS all the way
Good for left of right handed use
You can slip out the unfired cartridge without the next one feeding if you take it easy on the slide
Top tang safety where it should be
Very easy to load and unload

I have a 20 gauge 21" upland special that is lovely and light and the smaller gauge actions are scaled to cartridge size
And a 12 gauge 28" Pigeon Grade older gun. Brought for almost nothing when every one was going the auto way !

The action is very tidy and the cartridge lifter is a work of art to watch and appreciate the genius design

----------


## gonetropo

i got thew mrs a cheapy chinese copy of an 870 so she could shoot steel, her over/under cant.
works fine, her dad has one too and no issues. but i do suggest that before firing you remove the choke add some thread lube and refit as after awhile you will not get the choke out again. sure its no family heirloom to pass on , its plastic and steel (though some of the usa ones the chinese made are alloy) but its a rough and ready bunny/goat gun

----------


## akaroa1

BPS

Carry it with a cartridge in the lifter and the fore end half way back.
Every one can see it is not loaded ( from the fore end position ) and all you need to do is push the slide fully forward and release the safety ... Bang 

That's how I carry it when with others as because there is no side opening your companions can't see the state of the action as per most other actions

----------


## Max Headroom

I have a Win 1300 turkey gun that has never missed a beat over nearly 30 years. Has a smooth, fast action. I find that if I pull back slightly on the slide as I fire, the gun's recoil does the rest and the empty case whips out very easily.

Takes a little to get used to if you've always used a semi, but with practice, the end result's the same.

----------


## oraki

> ...........Do wonder if pump action will still be allowed after the new law changes.



Same here. I'm thinking there's possibly going to be a hell of a rush on pumps if still allowed. Trying not to be defeatist, hoping for the best, but preparing for the worst.

----------


## gonetropo

> I have a Win 1300 turkey gun that has never missed a beat over nearly 30 years. Has a smooth, fast action. I find that if I pull back slightly on the slide as I fire, the gun's recoil does the rest and the empty case whips out very easily.
> 
> Takes a little to get used to if you've always used a semi, but with practice, the end result's the same.


i had one too, was pretty good until i bent the barrel to 30 degrees in a hunting accident (also involved 2 crushed legs and 3 impacted vertebrae ) but a certain gunsmith straightened it out and it still shot fine

----------


## csmiffy

I would certainly give the Winchester a go.
Remingtons would be in there too. Dont be frightened of the Mossberg/mavericks. Got one and my only real drama was the two plastic lock tabs on the trigger housing broke. It can be fixed. Mine had a sticky chamber and my gunsmith mate has done some honing on it. It never did it all the time and usually after a bunch of shooting. Havent tried it since-wouldn't say they are all like that though
Always wanted a BPS back in the day, although I read an article about their timing and stuff inside. Pulling it apart is a bit of a no-no. @akaroa1 what's your thoughts on that, is it correct?

----------


## Max Headroom

> i had one too, was pretty good until i bent the barrel to 30 degrees in a hunting accident (also involved 2 crushed legs and 3 impacted vertebrae ) but a certain gunsmith straightened it out and it still shot fine


Sounds pretty eye watering. You walking again?

----------


## Ross Nolan

> I would certainly give the Winchester a go.
> Remingtons would be in there too. Dont be frightened of the Mossberg/mavericks. Got one and my only real drama was the two plastic lock tabs on the trigger housing broke. It can be fixed. Mine had a sticky chamber and my gunsmith mate has done some honing on it. It never did it all the time and usually after a bunch of shooting. Havent tried it since-wouldn't say they are all like that though
> Always wanted a BPS back in the day, although I read an article about their timing and stuff inside. Pulling it apart is a bit of a no-no. @akaroa1 what's your thoughts on that, is it correct?


I've got two BPS in 16g. They aren't at all hard to pull apart (and only slightly harder to reassemble..), and are super slick in operation. No problems with crap getting in the action either, and the tang safety is the bomb.

----------


## outlander

> i got thew mrs a cheapy chinese copy of an 870 so she could shoot steel, her over/under cant.
> works fine, her dad has one too and no issues. but i do suggest that before firing you remove the choke add some thread lube and refit as after awhile you will not get the choke out again. sure its no family heirloom to pass on , its plastic and steel (though some of the usa ones the chinese made are alloy) but its a rough and ready bunny/goat gun


I've had a Gun City 18" peep sight one for years. Shoots all the slugs, 3" mag shells, reloads and everything in between. Cheap as chips and never jammed or given an ounce of shit. Grab a second hand one and pump the sucker to your hearts content.

----------


## gonetropo

> i had a Mossberg combo 28inch multichoke and a 24 inch smooth slug barrel with open sights.i did eventually split the barrel end shooting 3 inch activ loads through the full choke they where 1 and 7/8 copper plated hard shot mind you I think it was my reloaded cases trying to duplicate that load that did it as they had way more recoil than factory ones only fired 8 of them the others got cut up due to excessive recoil.now only have a 410 Mossberg pump and use it for all game birds and rabbits hopefully I will be allowed to keep the mighty 410 after next week.


'tis only a brave man that would shoot an activ load 12, hell they recoiled so much with no less waterfowl dropped  i gave up after a couple of split cases

----------


## akaroa1

> I would certainly give the Winchester a go.
> Remingtons would be in there too. Dont be frightened of the Mossberg/mavericks. Got one and my only real drama was the two plastic lock tabs on the trigger housing broke. It can be fixed. Mine had a sticky chamber and my gunsmith mate has done some honing on it. It never did it all the time and usually after a bunch of shooting. Havent tried it since-wouldn't say they are all like that though
> Always wanted a BPS back in the day, although I read an article about their timing and stuff inside. Pulling it apart is a bit of a no-no. @akaroa1 what's your thoughts on that, is it correct?


No big deal with timing and pulling apart.
Fiddly that's why we have 3 hands and 20 fingers in the South island

----------


## outlander

> No big deal with timing and pulling apart.
> Fiddly that's why we have 3 hands and 20 fingers in the South island


Mmmm...must be a lot of self pleasuring going on down that way?

----------


## gsp follower

870m express or if your a flash bastard wingmaster which is easily the equal of the bps.

my only problem with them is theyre a bastard to work in full winter gear and gloves.
if a remy pump wont shift a jam or buggered case nothing else will bar pliers.
pumps all good without extended mags so far.

----------


## oraki

> 870m express or if your a flash bastard wingmaster which is easily the equal of the bps.
> 
> my only problem with them is theyre a bastard to work in full winter gear and gloves.
> if a remy pump wont shift a jam or buggered case nothing else will bar pliers.
> pumps all good without extended mags so far.


Yeah, I kind of liked the idea that the empties land at your feet. 

Don’t have to worry about it now anyway, but I’ll have my eyes open for 870s and bps to have a go with. 
Cheers for the input.

----------


## jakewire

I've had a couple of 870s earlier ones that were good, but... certainly wouldn't buy the express model they are selling now.
Browning, as usual over engineered and problematic if they misfunction,never had one but have been talked out of one by a shop owner I respect even though it was the dearest one I was looking at, the Bennelli is just a massive gun, probably go forever but...
so
If I was buying a pump again for normal use I'd buy one of the Mossberg 500 series
Safety in the right place, pinned action bars so the whole unit doesn't have to be replaced, set of chokes, multiple barrel offers depending on model chosen  etc etc
As matter of fact i just might do that. [or a Multi choked Wingmaster , if I could find one for somewhere under a million dollars, give or take]

----------


## Marty Henry

Been playing with a remmy 870 for 2 months now as an option to replace an escort that broke the recoil ring. Finally beginning to "feel the love" and get the timing right for that  rapid second shot.

----------


## gsp follower

> I've had a couple of 870s earlier ones that were good, but... certainly wouldn't buy the express model they are selling now.
> Browning, as usual over engineered and problematic if they misfunction,never had one but have been talked out of one by a shop owner I respect even though it was the dearest one I was looking at, the Bennelli is just a massive gun, probably go forever but...
> so
> If I was buying a pump again for normal use I'd buy one of the Mossberg 500 series
> Safety in the right place, pinned action bars so the whole unit doesn't have to be replaced, set of chokes, multiple barrel offers depending on model chosen  etc etc
> As matter of fact i just might do that. [or a Multi choked Wingmaster , if I could find one for somewhere under a million dollars, give or take]


wouldn't have the Mossberg on my arse for a pimple the shell lifters crap and the pumps canbe rickety as

.


> Been playing with a remmy 870 for 2 months now as an option to replace an escort that broke the recoil ring. Finally beginning to "feel the love" and get the timing right for that rapid second shot.


wait till you get a full mag off on a group of geese
 nothin better than getting 4 for 5 or better

----------


## jakewire

Pumps are "rickety" read, feel looser, because the slide bars are pinned  which means unlike an 870 you can replace them instead on having to get the whole unit.

Shell lifters are crap 
 I'm not sure what you mean here, "crap" is hardly constructively descriptive.
JMO

----------


## Steve123

Mossberg 500 combos may be safe from Cindy as they cant take mag extensions. Not the best for 2nd shots on Clay's but great for rabbits and hares.
18" barrel doesn't get used but cant find a slug barrel with iron sights 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## southernman

Ithaca, older 870 and  wingmasters, 1300 Winchesters, and the BPS are all good quality and deseriable working shotguns, I am not a fan of many of the newer ones.

----------


## Dundee

Got a brand new Akkar pump today my boss must think i'm a good bastard.Haven't fired it yet put it together then locked it up.

----------


## Micky Duck

> 870m express or if your a flash bastard wingmaster which is easily the equal of the bps.
> 
> my only problem with them is theyre a bastard to work in full winter gear and gloves.
> if a remy pump wont shift a jam or buggered case nothing else will bar pliers.
> pumps all good without extended mags so far.


a small lead sinker or the steel bit from  funky double ended screwdriver that comes in car tool kits dropped down the barrel works a treat on stuck shotgun cases.

----------


## Steve123

> Got a brand new Akkar pump today my boss must think i'm a good bastard.Haven't fired it yet put it together then locked it up.Attachment 108914


Awesome 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## 40mm

> I would certainly give the Winchester a go.
> Remingtons would be in there too. Dont be frightened of the Mossberg/mavericks. Got one and my only real drama was the two plastic lock tabs on the trigger housing broke. It can be fixed. Mine had a sticky chamber and my gunsmith mate has done some honing on it. It never did it all the time and usually after a bunch of shooting. Havent tried it since-wouldn't say they are all like that though
> Always wanted a BPS back in the day, although I read an article about their timing and stuff inside. Pulling it apart is a bit of a no-no. @akaroa1 what's your thoughts on that, is it correct?


Iv got a 500 with the broken plastic bits on the trigger group.
Iv had about 5 mossberg 500's over the years and never had an issue until now  :Sad:

----------


## doinit

I have a really ol dunga pump, been dragging it in and out of the lock up fi close on 51yrs. Only shotty I've ever owned,it's done a lotta yrs on bunny boards etc and it's still going bang,unreal really  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> I have a really ol dunga pump, been dragging it in and out of the lock up fi close on 51yrs. Only shotty I've ever owned,it's done a lotta yrs on bunny boards etc and it's still going bang,unreal really


What make?

----------


## doinit

> What make?


A rather tattered looking Bentley mate,certainly no award winner  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

> Pumps are "rickety" read, feel looser, because the slide bars are pinned  which means unlike an 870 you can replace them instead on having to get the whole unit.
> 
> Shell lifters are crap 
>  I'm not sure what you mean here, "crap" is hardly constructively descriptive.
> JMO


on  mossbergs/mavericks 
sharp finger cutting and to fiddly in my opinion.



> a small lead sinker or the steel bit from funky double ended screwdriver that comes in car tool kits dropped down the barrel works a treat on stuck shotgun cases. ]


I dunno I found swearing cursing and digging with a knife cos of b&p 32 gram steel  thereaputic but ineffective.
thankfully slammed the remy on it a couple of times got purchase and ripped the bastard in two then grabbed the rest with a multi tool type thingy.


> Got a brand new Akkar pump today my boss must think i'm a good bastard.Haven't fired it yet put it together then locked it up.


if it was love Dundee he,d a got you a wingmaster

----------

